# Datentypen und Operatoren



## IT-Muslim (5. Mai 2014)

Aufgabe: 

int number = 4;
int result = --number + number++ + ++number;
System.out.println(result);

Lösung:

4 - 1 + 0 + 2 = 5

Lösungsweg: Man startet bei 4, zieht 1 (Prädekrement) ab, dann addiert man 0 (Postinkrement) dann addiert man 2 (Preinkrement).

Ist das so richtig? Danke für eure Hilfe schonmal.


----------



## anti-held (5. Mai 2014)

Wie wäre es, das ganze einfach auszuprobieren?

Deine Lösung ist falsch.


int result = --number + number++ + ++number;
                     3      +    3          +       5
                                  = 11


----------



## IT-Muslim (5. Mai 2014)

anti-held hat gesagt.:


> Wie wäre es, das ganze einfach auszuprobieren?
> 
> Deine Lösung ist falsch.
> 
> ...



Danke hast recht, aber ich wollte nicht direkt eine Lösung haben. Aber danke ich hab es verstanden.


----------

